# Best Questions To Ask When Buying A Dairy Goat



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

I thought this would be a good topic, not just for me but for anyone who is looking to buy a Dairy goat. What are some questions you like to ask the breeder before you purchase a doe? 

In my situation, I'm looking to buy a Nigerian Dwarf doe that is bred.
Things I know:
What she looks like
Who she's bred to
Where she's located
Her age
What her sire's dam's udder looks like

Any other questions you would suggest I ask?


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

How well her mother and sire's dam actually milk--volume, orifice size? Any history of mastitis in her family background? How long do her maternal ancestors tend to stay in milk--a couple of months, or do they milk through?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Has she been CAE tested (this should be the very first question you ask), has she ever had mastitis, how easy is she to milk, has she been hand or machine milked, how many kids has she had before, does she kid with/without assistance, has she ever had a c-section, how much milk does she give. how tall is she, how tall are her parents/grandparents.


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you both! Very helpful and they helped me to make the right decision in buying my new doe. Hopefully this topic can be helpful for others, too! Thanks again!!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Yep, ptgoats has it right (not just CAE but all the nasties). Anything else can be worked with


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Very good points from all of you!


----------

